# pop-eye



## steve2 (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a black rhom, that developed pop-eye. I treated it twice with Melafix and 25% water changes and once with salt. It is still looks a tiny bit popped, it can see from it, but most of it's red eye color has gone; only a little remains. My question is will the red return and is there any other treatments?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Multiple water changes weekly-

Recommended dosage of salt for your tank-

All that should be needed to cure it...


----------



## steve2 (Dec 23, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Multiple water changes weekly-
> 
> Recommended dosage of salt for your tank-
> 
> All that should be needed to cure it...


Thanks AKASkirmish,

Steve


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------

